# Pads for forced rotation



## Bikeracer (Jan 16, 2015)

I've ordered a Makita forced rotation polisher and my existing pads are Rupes DA ones.
Having looked at the Rupes Mille it seems that a different type of pad is needed for forced rotation.
Any advice and thoughts on this would be appreciated because I've got to buy some 6" pads.

Allan


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Not really mate.... I've had a flex 3401 for a number of years.... All the usual suspect such as scholl 3m lake country rupes et al should work fine. I think rupes have made the mille pads thinner as it's supposed to handle the torque better IIRC but I haven't had any issues with any pads on the flex


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

I used scholl standard pad (not the spider ones ) they work great for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

You can use the same pads you do for forced rotation as you would normal da. 

We have used scholl and chemical guys here with great success.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

My favourite pad I use on the 3401 are the Meguairs MF cutting pads for correction work 
For polishing then either Scholl, LC HT, and chemical guys pads


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Had great results with Lake Country on the Flex 3401. I utilise various foam pads from their CCS range, depending on paint requirements. Also their microfibre pads are very good, as they finish down really nicely. Just annoying that the MF pads aren't available in the 4" size, to match their 3401 backing plate adaptor kit.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Some info here


----------

